# Pseudomugil Gertrudae Aru II



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

I've found it insanely difficult to get pics of my trio, but here are a few shots anyway:


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice. A slight side note, what are you using to photograph your fish? And no I do know you're using a camera.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks! 

I usually use a Canon 5D Mark III with a 100mm macro lens with IS, though sometimes I just manually focus instead. 

For light, sometimes I just use a Canon 580EX II flash mounted right on top of the camera. Sometimes I use a couple of AlienBees strobes plopped over the aquarium instead. Depends on how lazy I'm being :blush:


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

snapshot from yesterday:


----------

